# hi



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

My name is Ryan, i am new to the forum. I play baseball for my highschool, i am a freshman. I work at a haunted house which involves a haunted barn (main haunt) cornmaze and haunted hayride. I enjoy scaring people very much so. I just turned 15. And uhmm that is about it, i hope to meet alot of cool people here.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Ryan, and welcome. You came to right place for great ideas and nice, helpful people.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - we're glad to have you here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, chainsaw!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome ryan glad to have you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

HI and welcome there are plenty of great people here to learn from


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome chaainsaw, you can learn alot for the people here. they are great people with great talents


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Chainsaw


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

The Haunt Forum Express runs 24/7. It is usually pretty crowed and yet there is always plenty of room for more. Enjoy your ride sir.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ryan...glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Chainsaw..


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Ryan. great place to learn a lot. some you may be too young to know lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhhh, more youthful blood.

Welcome to the family haunt!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Ryan.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Ryan


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Howdy!


----------

